# E J Brooks Meter Key



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've posted a picture below of the "Lock" made by EJ Brooks for locking ring type high security meter seals. It takes the blue handled key to unlock it. The red handled one that cable companies use doesn't work. Anyone got a lead on a retailer where I can get the blue EJ Brooks key for this lock? (If somebody posts to call EJ Brooks, I'll reach through your monitor and...) Thanks!


----------



## pruane (Jul 2, 2006)

good luck with that one. FYI it is a "F" Series model.
It might be a S-1000- I dont think you will ever get one of those.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

Once in a blue moon, you may find some meter service guy who is willing to "lose" his barrel lock key, but they are harder to get hold of now than they were 20 years ago [and uncommon then]


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

RobertWilber said:


> Once in a blue moon, you may find some meter service guy who is willing to "lose" his barrel lock key, but they are harder to get hold of now than they were 20 years ago [and uncommon then]


 Yes, the going rate for a "lost" Brooks key is about 600 dollars on eBay. They're probably only 500 bucks from the meter reader. :jester:


----------



## Unclebs1976 (Feb 24, 2014)

*E.J. Brooks barrel key*

Anyone still looking for one of these? I have a Blue EJ Brooks 71-A, and a Red Highfield #6. Make me an offer on them.


----------



## Unclebs1976 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Meter Reader*



mdshunk said:


> Yes, the going rate for a "lost" Brooks key is about 600 dollars on eBay. They're probably only 500 bucks from the meter reader. :jester:


Im a former Meter Reader, and I found 2 of these in my toolbox the other day. Id sell it for less than $500! I will post some pictures later. Make me an offer if you are interested.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

MDShunk has been gone from here for years. He's over at ET now.

Besides, I hope he got the meter open after 9 years.


----------

